

Anonymous releases NSA documents - nikcub
http://pastebin.com/MPpT7xaf

======
bradfordarner
What a waste of my eyes!

As someone who spent years working in government-ese, there is nothing new
here at all. None of the documents are actually classified. They are standard
policy propositions layered with heavy technical/government jargon. The
intelligence community and DOD is meticulous about properly classifying even
the most mundane information that could be connected to anything of
consequence for national security. Hence, it has been the standard for decades
that every single classified document must have a header and footer with its
classification level clearly posted. I was put on the spot once in a brief for
not having a footer with the brief's classification on one slide in a
PowerPoint. None of these documents have the required headers or footers.
Logical conclusion, none of them require it because none of them are
classified.

The real government is far more boring than the one that appears in popular
conspiracy theories and movies. Trust me, the real government is a boring
employer...great health insurance though!

------
nikcub
If you don't want to download all the docs to view, there is a mirror on
Google Docs with web based viewers:

[https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bx25s45t4-d_eE0xbklZ...](https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bx25s45t4-d_eE0xbklZN183ME0&usp=sharing)

~~~
orclev
I skimmed those docs and my eyes started to glaze over at all the government-
ese in them. Most of those documents seem to be high level proposals for
things like PRISM and some of the other programs that we more or less already
know exist in some form or another, but it's unclear whether they're just
proposing the creation of such networks, or whether they're documenting what
already exists. There's also a lot of "System A must conform to Standard B
Sub-Section C unless interaction with System D Sub-Section F (See Req E)" type
gibberish all over the documents so it's really hard to understand exactly
what any particular piece of it is describing.

Aside from that the only other thing I see is a list of what appear to be
boilerplate redaction requests for a list of NSA spies posted on cryptome,
with ironically most of the information redacted. Mildly interesting in that
they'd be so transparent as to use near identical wording on what should be
apparently unrelated requests, but otherwise not particularly notable.

Can someone with a higher pain threshold for bureaucracy please try to go more
in depth on some of these and let us know if there's any meat to any of these
documents, or is this all sound and fury signifying nothing.

~~~
viraptor
The more government-ese, the higher the chance that it goes over-budget or
never gets completed / never does what it was supposed to / is working but not
usable in real world. I like that kind of text in things that should be never
completed. I hope they also contract out each piece of it to a different
country and lowest bidder.

------
marcamillion
I would love for someone to go through these and let us know if there is
anything worth while looking at.

This looks, on the surface, like run-of-the-mill process related docs for the
various aspects of the defense department.

~~~
tomelders
At the very least, the documents lay out in uncertain terms the stated goals
for GIG and NetOps.

That's good information to have. As this story develops and more information
comes to light, it is handy to be able to compare what we know, with what we
know they want to achieve.

------
phragg
Most, if not all of these documents were constructed/finalized in 2005-2009.
The latest I saw was a 2012 document.

Don't mean to point out the obvious, but the GIG (Global Information Grid) is
more than underway.

------
pskosinski
Bull*.

Here you can find links to sources of all those "top-secret" documents:
[http://blog.pawelk.pl/post/52419889998/anonymous-lie-and-
try...](http://blog.pawelk.pl/post/52419889998/anonymous-lie-and-try-to-take-
credit-for-others-work)

Almost all are publicly available on USA government sites.

------
Zenst
Nothing of interest to see, was hoping for a season three insight into Persons
of Interest, that would of been more worthwhile a read.

Suggest save time and avoid unless you are in need of a cure for insomnia.

------
TimCinel
BTS Mirror: R54FPPPVT3I7B3RC72GYBFK3NMXGAJLJ5

